# Giant Escape M1 or M Zero



## summerdays (9 Feb 2008)

My LBS has suggested that if I'm upgrading my bike that I should consider one of those two. I seem to be hard on rims (though I hope I have learnt my lesson about keeping them clean now), so they thought something with disc brakes would be good. My current bike is a Dawes Saratoga Deluxe - a 17 in one, though as I have raised my seat height quite a bit since I first got it, he thought the 19 in might be better for me (5' 6" female, with longish arms), though he did suggest I would need to replace the stem - for something a bit less flat. He also said I would probably need a different saddle too.

Is there any other bikes I should be considering? perhaps upto £600? 

I'm slightly worried that disc brakes will be too sharp in braking terms - is that a problem? I will be putting on mudguards and a rack (along with my bell of course!!) I have suspension on the front currently - I'm hoping I won't miss it. 

Not understanding a great deal about the spec, I'm assuming that Zero has better components to make the difference in price, but with all the hills in Bristol I think I might like having the extra gears. It will be used for commuting - anything from 5 to 20 miles.

Any advice/comments appreciated - thank you.


----------



## Piemaster (9 Feb 2008)

I've got an M zero and love it, comfy and quick. Full guards as well.
Had a Giant xtc for a few months last year, before some scrote stole it. Decided to do without the suspension on the replacement as was using it mostly on road with a small amount of light (disued railway) use. Frame on xtc and escape are similar (if not the same?) so similar nice ride and just had to have the disc brakes again.
Gear ratios were better suited for road as well. I live in a flat bit of the country and mostly use top chainring, often only use middle ring for stopping at lights, etc. (no RLJ for me)
Brakes will not be a problem. They're progressive with lots of feel. Similar feel to brakes on cars, if you drive. The Giant mph brakes on the XTC were ok ( and you can alter thefeel whilst riding). Can't say I've noticed a vast improvement to the juicy 3 ones, but that could be me.
I did find the change to ridgid fork a bit tough on the wrists at first, but also had same problem on the XTC to be fair, a change to ergo grips cured it for me.
I find saddle fine, but its an indivdual thing anyway, as is stem reach

Hope that helps.


----------



## simonali (9 Feb 2008)

Only others I know of like it are the Marin Urban range (good luck finding one!) and the Scott Sub range.

Linkys

Marin

Scott

PS. You'd be quite welcome to come and look at/try out my Marin if you like, as you're not too far away from me (I'm about 30 miles from Brizzul). I only say that as they are sold out and mail order would be the only option for getting one if you like the look of it!


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2008)

Looked up Ergo grips on Google .... I seem to have ended up on a gun site... I'll keep looking ... I'm sure you didn't mean that, although in my head I now have images of a gun mounted on my handlebars ready for any motorist who cut me up.


----------



## summerdays (10 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the links, I had a look at them ... the Scott looks too much height in the saddle and low handlebars - coming from a sit up bike... 

The Marin looked more interesting, don't know which one you have got but perhaps you could answer a daft question. I've got it in my head that 26" wheels are stronger/more robust than 700's, so if you have 29" wheels are they less strong yet again?


----------



## another_dave_b (10 Feb 2008)

summerdays said:


> My LBS has suggested that if I'm upgrading my bike that I should consider one of those two. I seem to be hard on rims (though I hope I have learnt my lesson about keeping them clean now), so they thought something with disc brakes would be good. My current bike is a Dawes Saratoga Deluxe - a 17 in one, though as I have raised my seat height quite a bit since I first got it, he thought the 19 in might be better for me (5' 6" female, with longish arms), though he did suggest I would need to replace the stem - for something a bit less flat. He also said I would probably need a different saddle too.
> 
> Is there any other bikes I should be considering? perhaps upto £600?
> 
> ...


I know distressing little about bikes, but if my Dawes Mojave was eaten by mice in night, I think I'd buy a Raleigh Pioneer Metro GLX (mens/ladies), or GLX Plus (mens/ladies). Probably the plus.


----------



## simonali (10 Feb 2008)

summerdays said:


> Looked up Ergo grips on Google .... I seem to have ended up on a gun site... I'll keep looking ... I'm sure you didn't mean that, although in my head I now have images of a gun mounted on my handlebars ready for any motorist who cut me up.



Try Ergon grips!

I have a Novato (£549), btw. Some pics in the gallery section.


----------



## Piemaster (10 Feb 2008)

Ergon grips indeed!
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=9686

They also have some nice leopard print grips. Might clash with the bell though


----------



## simonali (10 Feb 2008)

Specialized also make them and they are much cheaper at around £6.99.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipGripsTape

Here's a pic of my Marin as it is now.


----------

